

Show HN: Haskell on Heroku – Buildpack for deploying Haskell apps - mietek
https://haskellonheroku.com

======
kevbin
This buildpack and halcyon work very well. Heroku hit a wall with a little web
project & Mietek's buildpack saved the day. Thank you!

~~~
mietek
Good to hear. Can you share a link to your project?

~~~
kevbin
Not yet. But I will when it's worth looking at. Thanks again.

An S3 bucket thanks you, too, for keeping it full & busy :)

------
rrradical
Oh jeez. I wish this were posted a few days ago. That's 5 hours of nodejs
debugging I'll never get back.

But really, I'm psyched this is available.

------
mietek
There’s also a discussion on /r/haskell:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/2toc3j/ann_halcyon_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/2toc3j/ann_halcyon_and_haskell_on_heroku/)

------
pseudonom-
There's also [https://github.com/begriffs/heroku-buildpack-
ghc](https://github.com/begriffs/heroku-buildpack-ghc).

~~~
osener
An advantage of this one is that you can use it with
[https://github.com/progrium/dokku](https://github.com/progrium/dokku). I've
deployed a few haskell apps on Digital Ocean using heroku-buildpack-ghc +
dokku and it worked without a hitch.

~~~
mietek
Thanks for mentioning Dokku; I’d like to give it a try. It looks like Dokku
supports the Heroku buildpack API, so you should be able to use Haskell on
Heroku with it, as well.

Additionally, Halcyon makes it possible to deploy Haskell apps directly to
DigitalOcean — no Docker necessary. Try clicking one of the “Deploy to
DigitalOcean” buttons on the Halcyon examples page:

[https://halcyon.sh/examples/](https://halcyon.sh/examples/)

~~~
IgorPartola
I recently set up Dokku. It has a few gotchas. I happen to hit it right when
0.3.13 came out, which broke integration with supervisord (and all other
process managers). A few days later it was fixed. There are quite a few places
where I had to use fairly advanced UNIX-fu to debug it, that was _not_ covered
by any dokku or related docs. Having said that, I really like it. Once you get
it up and running, it works well, and I am happy to pay $10/month to host
multiple side projects on one DO instance rather than paying for Heroku (yes,
I'd need to pay with how these projects operate).

------
fiatjaf
Thank you.

